# Fressen Spitzschlammschnecken Seerosenblätter an?



## inge50 (16. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab sie stark in Verdacht.

Außer einigen grünen Blattläusen kann ich keine Schädlinge oder Larven feststellen.

Aber schaut selbst. Wer frisst hier die Löcher und Ränder ab?

          

Sogar unter Wasser ist ein Blatt angefressen.
 

Vielleicht kann jemand an den Frasspuren den Übeltäter erkennen.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## katja (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fressen Spitzschlammschnecken Seerosenblätter an?*

hallo inge!

das kommt mir doch leider sehr bekannt vor...... :evil 

schau mal hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17751

wir konnten den übeltäter nicht definitiv festnageln  

es ist auch nicht besser geworden, im gegenteil, jetzt hocken auch noch auf allen blättern blattläuse! 

und auf blütenknospen scheinen meine seerosen gar keine lust zu haben!


----------



## Digicat (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fressen Spitzschlammschnecken Seerosenblätter an?*

Servus Inge

Das schaut ja übel aus  .

Kann dir nur meine Erkenntnisse aus meinen "Mini" berichten:
Ich habe ausschließlich Spitzschlammschnecken (das in, aus meiner Sicht, viel zu großen Anzahl), die gehen an alles abgestorbene  , nicht an "Grünes", obwohl manchmal, ich sie an gesunden Blättern sehe ("kleben" meißt an der Blattunterseite), ich aber keine Fraßspuren feststellen kann  .

Aber ich lasse alles abgestorbene im Teich, da ich der Meinung bin, daß ich zuwenig Nitrat im Teich habe (keinerlei Algenwuchs und auch mickern die Seerosen, nur mit winzigen Blättern).

Entfernst du alles "Abgestorbene". Vielleicht ist das die Ursache  .

Gönne Ihnen eine Pflanze oder eben das "Abgestorbene" und sie lassen deine Seerosen unbehelligt


----------



## Digicat (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fressen Spitzschlammschnecken Seerosenblätter an?*

Ach Katja,

Irgend etwas läuft bei dir falsch  

Meine Seerosen schieben ein Blatt und eine Knospe nach der anderen  .

Jede meiner Seerosen hat eine Knospe kurz vor dem "Luftschnappen" und am Grund sehe ich wie schon die zweite nachkommt  .

Obwohl ich der Meinung bin, daß mein "Mini" eine Mangelerscheinung an Nitrat hat. Heute habe ich Ihnen Düngekegel gegönnt. Mal schauen, ob

die Blätter jetzt größer werden
ob die Knospen in noch rascherer Folge ans "Tageslicht" kommen, oder
ob sich das "Algenwachstum" endlich bildet :crazy (Ich weiß das kann man nicht verstehen, aber dann endlich weiß ich ob zuwenig/zuviel Nitrat sich im "Mini" befindet > Wassermessen wäre auch eine Möglichkeit, nur ich bin Praktiker  , kann mit Zahlen nix anfangen)


----------



## inge50 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fressen Spitzschlammschnecken Seerosenblätter an?*

Hallo,

@ Katja,   trotz suchen hab ich deinen Beitrag nicht gefunden.

@ Helmut, sie hätten genug andere Pflanzen, auch braune abgestorbene Reste. Darum verstehe ich das auch nicht. Keine andere Pflanze ist angefressen, nur meine feine Seerose.

Oder es war doch jemand anderes. Seid einer Woche sind die Fische jetzt im neuen Teich. Vielleicht haben die den Übeltäter auch schon geschnappt  

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## katja (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fressen Spitzschlammschnecken Seerosenblätter an?*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Ach Katja, Irgend etwas läuft bei dir falsch
> Meine Seerosen schieben ein Blatt und eine Knospe nach der anderen  .
> Jede meiner Seerosen hat eine Knospe kurz vor dem "Luftschnappen" und am Grund sehe ich wie schon die zweite nachkommt  .




2  ich hör dich gar nicht 2





sowas will ich nicht wissen!!  ist doch so schon frustrierend genug! 



jetzt bin ich peleidigt!


----------



## Frettchenfreund (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fressen Spitzschlammschnecken Seerosenblätter an?*

  Katja!

Das von Helmut muß man gar nicht nicht wissen. 

Bei mir ist auch nichts mehr mit Seerosen und da kann mich Helmut auch nicht mit aufziehen. ( Oder doch? )   


Aber noch zum Thema:

Meine Spitzschlammschnecken habe ich noch nie an den Seerosen gesehen.


.


----------



## Annett (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fressen Spitzschlammschnecken Seerosenblätter an?*

Moin.

Reicht Euch das als Beweisfoto?
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/28612&d=1214466518
Hier noch das ganze Thema: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17838/?q=spitzschlammschnecke
Leider ist das Bild total unscharf, aber die Blüte war zur Hälfte weggeraspelt und die Schnecke ist genau da drauf gesessen. :evil

Die Tetragona wohnt seit gestern erstmal im großen Teich. Da kommen nicht so oft solche gefräßigen Tierchen vorbei, wie im Miniteich.
Diese __ Zwergseerose kam zu anfang gar nicht richtig in Gang, weil ihr ständig die Blatt- und Blütenstiele angenagt wurden. Erst nachdem ich immer wieder die größeren Spitzschlammschnecken ausgesiedelt hatte, hat sie sich erholt.
Vielleicht war mein relativ neuer Mini auch zu sauber?


----------



## Digicat (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fressen Spitzschlammschnecken Seerosenblätter an?*

Katja    

Frage: Hast beim TT Pflanzen ergattern können  

Ich denke mir, die Seerosen sind für die "Schneckis" das beste Nahrungsangebot. Bei mir gehen sie auf den __ Rohrkolben :crazy . Der schmeckt "Ihnen" wahrscheinlich besser wie die Seerosen. 

Probier "Ihnen" ein schmackhafteres Angebot zu machen   und lasse alles verwelkende im Teich. Das verputzen sie bei mir auch razzfazz


----------



## inge50 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fressen Spitzschlammschnecken Seerosenblätter an?*

Hallo,

bin mir ziemlich sicher, die Spitzschlammschnecken sind die Bösen.

Hab grad eine erwischt. Sie schneckte unter Wasser an einem Seerosenstengel.
Sie wurde von mir in eine andere Ecke befördert. 

Unter einem Seerosenblatt klebte auch Laich. Den wollen die Fische wohl nicht. Dafür fressen sie mir die kleinen Posthornis samt Häuschen weg.   und jagen die __ Wasserläufer  

Möchte jemand gefräßige Spitzschlammschnecken haben?

Ihr könnt euch gerne bei mir welche abholen.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Frettchenfreund (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fressen Spitzschlammschnecken Seerosenblätter an?*

Hallo Inge!



			
				inge50 schrieb:
			
		

> Möchte jemand gefräßige Spitzschlammschnecken haben?



Nee, ich habe genug.

Aber meine habe ich noch nie an den Seerosen gesehen, immer nur an dem Rohrkolben und an der Gauklerblume.

PS. Was meinst Du wie lange die Schnecke bei Dir braucht um wieder an der Seerose zu sein?  
( Hast Du ihr auch das NAVI weg genommen? Nützt nichts! Die kennt doch jetzt den Weg )


----------



## inge50 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fressen Spitzschlammschnecken Seerosenblätter an?*

Hallo Volker,

vielleicht schmecken deine Seerosen nicht so gut  

Ich hab grad nach gesehen, noch hat sie den Weg nicht zurück gefunden.  

Ich werde die Biester im Auge behalten. 

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------

